# Where to go for food near General Motors Place, Vancouver



## DianeH (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi
Yes I live in a suburb of Vancouver....however, this time we are seeing Trans Siberian Orchestra and would like to go out for a drink and snack afterward.

We don't want to drive anywhere and wondered if there is anything within easy walking distance of the venue?

Thanks
Diane


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 16, 2007)

DianeH said:


> Hi
> Yes I live in a suburb of Vancouver....however, this time we are seeing Trans Siberian Orchestra ...



Sure, the Trans Siberian Orchestra?  We all know you're going to see the _Spice Girls_ on the 2nd.  LOL


----------



## ricoba (Nov 16, 2007)

I can heartily recommend Villa Del Lupo on Hamilton between Robson & Smithe.

We enjoyed a wonderful meal there a few years back.  The service was impeccable. 

If you want something a bit more casual, then Rosie's on Robson at the Rosedale on Robson, may fit the bill.


----------



## DianeH (Nov 17, 2007)

Bill, I would love to see the Spice Girls but I couldn't get a date!  The TSO was the next choice and DH will come to that!

Thanks ricoba for the link - it does look nice.

I found some info on a restaurant at the venue - Brewhouse Grill so we might have nibblies before the concert instead.

I'm still hoping for more suggestions.....

Diane


----------



## asp (Nov 17, 2007)

Check to see if the Brewhouse is open at that concert, as it will be a reduced seating, and probably not everythng will be open.  

Moxies is on Georgia at the Sandman, right across the street.  You can go into Tinseltown and China town down the stairs next to Stadium Station.  A very popular trendy new restaurant, really close on the Gastown side, is less formal than Villa del Lupo.  http://www.chambar.com/  It is on Beatty Street in "Crosstown",  just up from the old Province buidling at the edge of Hastings - for others who aren't from Vancouver, ask directions to avoid the unsafe areas nearby to the north. 

Incredible pot of mussels as an appetizer for $20 - fed four of us, served with Frites,  then we each had a small plate meal  - around $15.  Superb, and reasonable for the quality.  You need reservations usually.


----------

